
Show HN: Codix.io – open source repo ratings and discovery - halfhp
http://codix.io?a=b
======
halfhp
Codix.io has three goals:

#1: Establish a peer review and rating system for open source software. (You
need a Github account to rate or comment)

Example: Bob just got done using Androidplot in one of his Android projects.
He had a pretty good experience with the library and wants to share his
feedback with the community, so he adds a positive rating to Androidplot's
page on Codix:
[http://codix.io/gh/repo/halfhp/androidplot](http://codix.io/gh/repo/halfhp/androidplot)

#2: Improve visibility for new open source projects by allowing devs to link
their projects to the bigger name repos as alternative solutions.

Example: Bob writes a new autolayout helper library in Swift for iOS. It's a
great tool with some unique features but needs some serious help with
visibility, so Bob goes to codix.io and links it to SnapKit:
[http://codix.io/gh/repo/SnapKit/SnapKit](http://codix.io/gh/repo/SnapKit/SnapKit).
Now whenever someone checks out SnapKit, Cartography or any other repo that's
also linked to SnapKit on Codix, they'll see Bob's library as well.

#3: Make suggestions about which repo to use by way of comparison.

Example: Bob want's to start using dependency injection in his Android app but
which framework should he use? Here's how codix compares the available
options:
[http://codix.io/cmp/Android%20Dependency%20Injection%20Libs](http://codix.io/cmp/Android%20Dependency%20Injection%20Libs)

